# Filter recomendation 200 gallon



## rubiweeler (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm upgrading from a 55 to a 200 gallon tank so I need a new filter, I was looking at canister filters and they seem good but Im looking for something cheaper. Ive found plans online to make one and it seems easy but i don't know how big it would have to be because they're all for smaller tanks.


----------



## MissAreBee (Jun 15, 2010)

use your old 55 as a sump


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

I am assuming that this tank is 6 foot long and if so I would run at least 2 and preferably 3 cannister filters on this size of a tank but then again I like multible filters on tanks. I would think you would have around $100 into a DIY cannister and I would have conserns of it leaking so you might want consider buying them. I would look into the SunSun's and get 3 of the 304's. 

4 Stage CANISTER FILTER + 9W UV Sterilizer Free Media - eBay (item 360223705543 end time Jul-04-10 18:15:04 PDT)
I am useing 2 of them and they are working great and dead silent. I am not sure I would even run just 1 Fluval FX5 but like I said I like multible filters on my tanks.


----------

